# Tour of Britain cycle race- Teignmouth invitation



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A welcoming letter in the October _Practical Motorhome_ for anyone interested in watching the finish of the fourth stage of the Tour of Britian cycle race which ends on Teignmouth seafront on Tuesday 14th September.

June Green, a local councillor, ( quoted in a letter to the magazine) has said that MHers are welcome to stay on Broadmeadow Sports Centre from September 13-15 to watch the race. The postcode is TQ149AE and there are no facilities. The town says it wants to welcome MHers and " if any charge is levied it will be minimal"

The same place will be available between September 4-6th so that you can watch or take part in all or part of the 171 km race from Minehead to Teignmouth on Sunday 5th September in aid of prostate cancer charities.

G


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

What a great offer from the council - and a fantastic attitude!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spartacus said:


> What a great offer from the council - and a fantastic attitude!!


That's what I thought. Hope it will be the start of a trend- ?

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent attitude, I hope such a positive response is infectious ! :lol: 

There are a few local authorities that would benefit from reading that - maybe it is worth sending a copy to a few where the barriers (physical or mental) have been erected.

Thanks for pointing that out,

Dave


----------

